# Leseprobe Begriffe Automatisierungstechnik (Technisches Woerterbuch deutsch englisch)



## Wagner (27 September 2012)

Zu bestellen unter:


http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/3000290990






Leseprobe in deutsch-englisch: aus dem Bereich Automatisierungstechnik

 ISBN 9783000290992; Preis 12,95 euro; Verlag Lehrmittel-Wagner:

CD-ROM
Wortschatz-Uebersetzungen (60000 Fachbegriffe) fuer Kfz-Mechatroniker /  Mechatronik-Ingenieure / Elektroniker / IT-Systemelektroniker /  Industriemechaniker / Maschinenbau-Techniker

 Deutsch - Englisch.
Technisches Englisch - Deutsch
(Woerterbuch-Fachausdruecke).



*Leseprobe in deutsch-englisch: aus dem Bereich Automatisierungstechnik*



addierende Zählweise {Automatisierungstechnik} cumulative counting


Addierer {Automatisierungstechnik} adder


Addierglied {Automatisierungstechnik} adder


Addition {Automatisierungstechnik} addition


Additionsoperator {Automatisierungstechnik} adding operator


Additionszähler {Automatisierungstechnik} adding counter


Aderbelegung {Automatisierungstechnik} wiring allocation


Aderendhülse {Automatisierungstechnik} wire end sleeve

Aderfarbe {Automatisierungstechnik} core color (US)
Aderfarbe {Automatisierungstechnik} core colour


Aderquerschnitt {Automatisierungstechnik} wire cross section


Adressangabe {Automatisierungstechnik} address specification


Adressbelegung {Automatisierungstechnik} address allocation
Adressbelegung {Automatisierungstechnik} address assignment


Adressbereich {Automatisierungstechnik} address range


Adressbus {Automatisierungstechnik} address bus


Adressdekodierer {Automatisierungstechnik} address decoder


Anpassungsfähigkeit {Automatisierungstechnik} versatility


Anpassungsstufe {Automatisierungstechnik} adapter stage


Anpressdruck {Automatisierungstechnik} contact pressure


Anpressrolle {Automatisierungstechnik} contact roller


anraten {Automatisierungstechnik} recommend


Anreibefolie {Automatisierungstechnik} rub-on transparency


anreihen {Automatisierungstechnik} connect in series


Anreihgrundplatte {Automatisierungstechnik} series sub-base


Anreihschaltgerät {Automatisierungstechnik} serial switching device


Anschlagsignalgeber {Automatisierungstechnik} end stop signal transducer
Anschlagsignalgeber {Automatisierungstechnik} limit stop signal generator
Anschlagsignalgeber {Automatisierungstechnik} limit stop valve
Anschlagsignalgeber {Automatisierungstechnik} stop signal generator


Anschlagstange {Automatisierungstechnik} stop rod


Anschlagstück {Automatisierungstechnik} stopper


Anschlagsystem {Automatisierungstechnik} stop system


Anschlagverstellspindel {Automatisierungstechnik} adjustable rotation stop spindle


Anschlagverstellung {Automatisierungstechnik} stop adjustment


Anschleifen {Automatisierungstechnik} light sanding


Anzeigefrequenz {Automatisierungstechnik} indication frequency


Anzeigegerät {Automatisierungstechnik} indicator


Anzeigeglied {Automatisierungstechnik} display component
Anzeigeglied {Automatisierungstechnik} display indicator


Anzeigelampe {Automatisierungstechnik} indicator light


Anzeigeleuchte {Automatisierungstechnik} indicator


Anzeigen und Bedienen {Automatisierungstechnik} displaying and operating


Anzeigepfeil {Automatisierungstechnik} arrow


Anzeigeplatte {Automatisierungstechnik} indicator plate
Anzeigeplatte {Automatisierungstechnik} multi indicator


Anzeigeplatz {Automatisierungstechnik} display position


Anzeiger {Automatisierungstechnik} indicator


Anzeigeröhre {Automatisierungstechnik} indication tube


Anzeigescheibe {Automatisierungstechnik} indicator disc


Anzeigestecker {Automatisierungstechnik} indicator insert


Anzeigestift {Automatisierungstechnik} indicating pin


Anzeigetaste {Automatisierungstechnik} indicator pushbutton

Anzeigetaste (Pneumatik) {Automatisierungstechnik} indicator push-button


Durchfluss-Sensor (Pneumatik) {Automatisierungstechnik} flow sensor


Einbauschalter (Pneumatik) {Automatisierungstechnik} built-in switch


Eingabetaster (Pneumatik) {Automatisierungstechnik} enter button


Elektrik-Grenztaster (Pneumatik) {Automatisierungstechnik} electrical limit switch


elektrisch betätigt ( bei Magnetspulen-Ventilen ) (Pneumatik) {Automatisierungstechnik} solenoid actuated


elektrisch betätigtes Ventil (Pneumatik) {Automatisierungstechnik} solenoid (actuated) valve


elektrische Linearachse (Pneumatik) {Automatisierungstechnik} electric linear axis

elektrischer Endtaster (Pneumatik) {Automatisierungstechnik} electrical limit switch


elektrischer Grenztaster (Pneumatik) {Automatisierungstechnik} electrical limit switch


elektrisch-pneumatisch (Pneumatik) {Automatisierungstechnik} electro-pneumatic


Endlagenschalter (Pneumatik) {Automatisierungstechnik} limit switch


Endlagensensor (Pneumatik) {Automatisierungstechnik} limit switch


Endtaster (Pneumatik) {Automatisierungstechnik} limit switch


Grenzwertschalter (Pneumatik) {Automatisierungstechnik} limit switch


Handhebelschalter (Pneumatik) {Automatisierungstechnik} hand lever switch


Handtaste (Pneumatik) {Automatisierungstechnik} pushbutton


Handtaster (Pneumatik) {Automatisierungstechnik} pushbutton


Hauptschalter (Pneumatik) {Automatisierungstechnik} master switch
Hauptschalter (Pneumatik) {Automatisierungstechnik} power switch


Hebeltaster (Pneumatik) {Automatisierungstechnik} toggle switch


Heißleitersensor (Pneumatik) {Automatisierungstechnik} NTC sensor


induktiver Näherungsfühler (Pneumatik) {Automatisierungstechnik} inductive proximity sensor


intelligente Pneumatik (Pneumatik) {Automatisierungstechnik} intelligent pneumatics


Kipphebelschalter (Pneumatik) {Automatisierungstechnik} toggle lever switch


Kippschalter-Ventilaufbau (Pneumatik) {Automatisierungstechnik} toggle actuator


Knopftaster (Pneumatik) {Automatisierungstechnik} button switch


Kombizylinder {Automatisierungstechnik} combi cylinder

Kombi-Zylinder {Automatisierungstechnik} combi cylinder


Kraftsensor (Pneumatik) {Automatisierungstechnik} force sensor


Kreuzschienenverteiler {Automatisierungstechnik} crossbar distributor

Kreuzschienenverteiler {Automatisierungstechnik} matrix type connector


usw.




Impressum:


http://www.englisch-woerterbuch-mechatronik.de



Verlag Lehrmittel-Wagner
Technischer Autor Dipl.-Ing. (FH), Elektrotechnik Markus Wagner
Im Grundgewann 32a
Germany - 63500 Seligenstadt
USt-IdNr: DE238350635
Tel.: 06182/22908
Fax: 06182843098


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Herr Wagner,

ich habe mir Ihre CD "angetan" und habe da gleich Verbesserungsvorschläge:

Bitte eine Oberfläche/Startseite mit zwei Suchfeldern DE und EN.

So wie das jetzt ist, auch noch mit der Aufteilung A-M und N-Z, 
finde ich das ziemlich unhandlich.

Zum Wortschatz kann ich noch nicht viel sagen. Aber haben Sie 
denn eine E-Mail-Adresse, an die man kommentarlos vermisste 
Worte mailen kann? 

Bsp: Tragarm, Unterputzdose


----------



## Ralle (2 Oktober 2012)

Ich kann meinem Vorredner nur zustimmen, ich hatte genau die gleichen Fragen und Gedanken dazu.
Außerdem wäre ganz gut, die Spezifikation (in geschweiften Klammern) in einer extra Spalte zu haben, so dass man über copy und paste das Ergebnis, z.Bsp. in WinCCFlex übernehmen kann.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Oktober 2012)

Abschließend:


umständliche Benutzung
die 60.000 Begriffe decken ein breites Spektrum 
ab, entsprechend sind die Lücken im Detail
da sich der Autor nicht weiter mit dem Thema 
befasst, mache ich da auch nicht


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Oktober 2012)

4. CD zu verschenken


----------



## Wagner (6 November 2012)

*Danke fuer die Verbesserungsvorschlaege (Technisches Woerterbuch;  Lehrmittel-Wagner)*



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Wagner,
> 
> ich habe mir Ihre CD "angetan" und habe da gleich Verbesserungsvorschläge:
> 
> ...




Anmerkung: Ich antworte so spaet, weil ich im Krankenhaus war.


Sehr geehrter Herr Bäurle,

danke fuer die Verbesserungsvorschlaege. (Technisches Woerterbuch)

*Ich werde versuchen, die Verbesserungsvorschläge einzuarbeiten.*


Ja, man kann kommentarlos *vermisste Worte* an:

*info@englisch-woerterbuch-mechatronik.de*

*mailen.*


Danke für Ihre Verbesserungsvorschläge und Hinweise.





Impressum:


http://www.englisch-woerterbuch-mechatronik.de



Verlag Lehrmittel-Wagner
Technischer Autor Dipl.-Ing. (FH), Elektrotechnik Markus Wagner
Im Grundgewann 32a
Germany - 63500 Seligenstadt
USt-IdNr: DE238350635
Tel.: 06182/22908
Fax: 06182843098


----------



## Englischuebersetzung (19 November 2012)

Ich kann meinem Vorredner nur zustimmen, ich hatte genau die gleichen Fragen und Gedanken dazu...


----------

